# Has anyone tried self portraits??



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Kinda hard cos of the lack of anyone to help, but here is my very quick example from about an hour ago!!!:









Anyone else have a go??


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Never bothered with self portraits myself, i'm too ulgy and don't want to risk damaging my lovely camera:lol:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks like you've got abit of earth on your lens by the way.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Looks like you've got abit of earth on your lens by the way.


Good spot, I will attend to that immediately :wave:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice shot :thumb:

But.... Dubnut... you are Paul Robinson and I claim my prize...


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

well I am a spurs fan......

But I am more usually confused with the bloke off lost (same first name too)


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

> Kinda hard cos of the lack of anyone to help


Do you think that's why they call them SELF portraits?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Mark J said:


> Do you think that's why they call them SELF portraits?


Aye - that did give me a hint.....


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

here is mine,not the best pic and hair is a mess


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Go on then, I'll play.....here's mine:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Mark J said:


> Go on then, I'll play.....here's mine:


Don't you have better things to be doing than taking photo's of yourself, like adopting half the third world children?:lol:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Don't you have better things to be doing than taking photo's of yourself, like adopting half the third world children?:lol:


Don't get on my case, I had a few spare seconds to put that picture up between feeding the kids and satisfying a VERY demanding wife, my knob is killing me


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Mark J said:


> Don't get on my case, I had a few spare seconds to put that picture up between feeding the kids and satisfying a VERY demanding wife, my knob is killing me


Well if you need a hand with the wife, you can call on me day and night


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Well if you need a hand with the wife, you can call on me day and night


Good man, that's very decent of you, but the au pair sorts her when I'm not available


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

'ere, has anyone told you you look very slightly like Brad Pitt... if you squint a little


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

And why are you wearing lipstick:lol:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

essjay said:


> And why are you wearing lipstick:lol:


Have you seen my wife's lips, the stuff gets everywhere


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Mark J said:


> Have you seen my wife's lips, the stuff gets everywhere


Which lips are you referring to, i've seen both!:lol:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

gayest thread ever...lol


----------



## bluloop (Aug 16, 2006)

nogrille said:


> gayest thread ever...lol


Ha, your being outed Clarkie :lol:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

bluloop said:


> Ha, your being outed Clarkie :lol:


aye - I think you were the first to suggest that back in '92 !!!!


----------



## Stegough (Apr 20, 2008)

how many u want lol


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

me looking like a bit of a dog


----------



## Stegough (Apr 20, 2008)

thats a sweet shot jedi!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Stegough said:


> thats a sweet shot jedi!


Yup I concur, into the sun as well, its a beauty shouldn't have worked but came out a belter!

Ste - I like your bathroom overflow reflection!!


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Took this on friday. Used a cross firing strobe aimed up from chest height set at 1/4 power with a snood.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks like a portrait of an italian mafia boss!:lol:


----------



## Sam08ST (Oct 27, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Looks like a portrait of an italian mafia boss!:lol:


Exactly what i thought! :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

JasonRS said:


> Took this on friday. Used a cross firing strobe aimed up from chest height set at 1/4 power with a snood.


Another strobist???!!!:wave: Good shot mate!


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Mafia boss, 

Just recently discovered "strobism"

It's very addictive fiddling with flash, planning on building a honeycomb tomorrow night & having a play.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

JasonRS said:


> Mafia boss,
> 
> Just recently discovered "strobism"
> 
> It's very addictive fiddling with flash, planning on building a honeycomb tomorrow night & having a play.


Did you get a guide to building it anywhere mate? or pick up the idea from the web?


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

The honeycomb is going to be built out of IKEA drinking straws bundled into another cardboard snoot.

I did read it somewhere in the last couple of weeks, and filed it away in the back of my mind. It was only whilst in IKEA yesterday I saw the straws and thought I'd give it a go.

For 99p and a bit of time fiddling with an old cereal packet it had to be worth a try.


----------

